# Peter Clarke



## aurelio (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

A good friend of mine, Peter Clarke, does some nice work.  It's animation oriented and less realistic.  He did a lot of early design work for Disney's "Treasure Planet."

He has a site : www.peterclarkestudios.com


----------



## brightcrow (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Fantasy Art*

I took a look at Peter Clarke's site, very nice work. His style reminds me a lot of Charles Vess.


----------

